
First Big Survey of Births Finds Millions of Missing Women - Elof
https://www.wired.com/story/first-big-survey-of-births-finds-millions-of-missing-women/
======
adolph
_the rise of ultrasound technology and abortion, starting in the 1970s,
empowered women in China and India to choose sons over daughters as part of
routine reproductive decision-making_

------
_trampeltier
"Unnatural Selection" great book to read.

